# Air suspension Really rough



## Jetta_MK6 (Jan 18, 2012)

Just installed my air on saturday everything was done to the manual everything torqued properly and installed correctly. i have no leaks and no issues other then the ride.

Airlift slam xl up front, airlift twist beam rears and V2 management 5 gallon accuair tank. all 3/8 tubing.

ride pressure are about 45/33 and it is bouncy as hell. I was just wondering if this was a normal thing or if there is a period to them getting better with the miles which they have maybe 75. I also left my St rear shocks on till my airlift shocks arrive as i didnt think it would be an issue but i was oh so wrong.

My issue i dont think is in the front it feels solid and not bouncy i think that maybe the rear is causing most of the bouncing and a correctly matched pair of shocks would fix this issue. 
Has anyone else had this issue or can chime in with some info. Thanks for the help and info in advance. :beer::beer::beer:

I am new to the air ride so bashing me is pointless its just a question.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Jetta_MK6 said:


> Just installed my air on saturday everything was done to the manual everything torqued properly and installed correctly. i have no leaks and no issues other then the ride.
> 
> Airlift slam xl up front, airlift twist beam rears and V2 management 5 gallon accuair tank. all 3/8 tubing.
> 
> ...


Have you swapped out the ST shocks for the Air Lifts yet?


----------



## Jetta_MK6 (Jan 18, 2012)

They are not here yet but that will happen as soon as they arrive. The front doesn't feel bouncy the rears feel like they bounce the whole car a ton.


----------



## LeonGtii (Oct 19, 2012)

Do you move/cut st shock's buffer?


----------



## Jetta_MK6 (Jan 18, 2012)

Nothing is modified at all everything is how it came from factory.


----------



## MK5Lust (Sep 22, 2012)

I've recently fitted same to my mk5, I run 55 up front and 40 rear with removed bump stops on standard length shocks. Maybe try putting 50 in the rear, that will lift it up off the bump stops


----------



## Jetta_MK6 (Jan 18, 2012)

What rear shocks. I have airlift on the way hopefully soon may just pick some up from ORT if they have them there


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 27, 2012)

Jetta_MK6 said:


> Just installed my air on saturday everything was done to the manual everything torqued properly and installed correctly. i have no leaks and no issues other then the ride.
> 
> Airlift slam xl up front, airlift twist beam rears and V2 management 5 gallon accuair tank. all 3/8 tubing.
> 
> ...



The MKVI twist beam rear kit comes with shocks. http://www.airliftcompany.com/content/manuals/ALP_MN-797_75626.pdf
Follow this link for the manual.

As soon as you get the shocks they need to be installed or you will experience a failed air bag. The provided shock limits the travel of the suspension so the air bag will not over extend and fail.


----------



## Jetta_MK6 (Jan 18, 2012)

I have them on the way I didn't get them right away I have the sts on now will that be a big issue


----------



## abadGTI (Sep 3, 2003)

I have Bilsteins in the rear and they are pretty bouncy. Thinking of switching to a less stiff shock.


----------



## murTTer (Jun 27, 2009)

change your pressures. the bags like to ride at a specific pressure to provide the best and most comfortable spring rate. now that wont always match your desired ride height so its a give and take. i run 60f 40r in my mk666 for reference. rear shocks shouldnt matter unless you are running on your bump stops which need to be cut in half per airlift. GL and enjoy.


----------



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

i have found mine rides the best at 65/48


----------



## Rpc07 (May 17, 2010)

I am having a similar issue, my setup is exactly the same as the po the only difference is I'm running koni yellows in the rear set to full stiffness. if i re adjust them a little softer will that help at all with my ride and help with it bouncing?


----------



## Jetta_MK6 (Jan 18, 2012)

Got my airlift shocks and exo mount hopefully the shocks help some and adding some pressure too. 

Anyone ever try and mount the v2 manifold to the exo mount with any idea. I'm about to try it out.


----------



## murTTer (Jun 27, 2009)

Rpc07 said:


> I am having a similar issue, my setup is exactly the same as the po the only difference is I'm running koni yellows in the rear set to full stiffness. if i re adjust them a little softer will that help at all with my ride and help with it bouncing?


koni yellows are rebound adjustable so though they're adjustable it IS limited. Id set them in the middle if they were mine, thats generally how I set them initially (and usually end up leaving it there). Not sure why you would need it set any stiffer than that, especially since you're bagged.


----------



## Rpc07 (May 17, 2010)

murTTer said:


> koni yellows are rebound adjustable so though they're adjustable it IS limited. Id set them in the middle if they were mine, thats generally how I set them initially (and usually end up leaving it there). Not sure why you would need it set any stiffer than that, especially since you're bagged.


My original thought to set them stiff was to avoid wheel to fender contact when i roll around low ,now i am running a different wheel and dont need to worry about that. im going to try and re set them this weekend and see where that gets me.


----------



## Jetta_MK6 (Jan 18, 2012)

63/47 pressures and air lift shocks made a huge difference car rides excellent now and even goes lower then st shocks that must have been my problem sitting on bumpstops all the time.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2010)

Jetta_MK6 said:


> 63/47 pressures and air lift shocks made a huge difference car rides excellent now and even goes lower then st shocks that must have been my problem sitting on bumpstops all the time.



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

I was going to chime in but you figured it out! That kit should ride like silk on an MK6...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Jetta_MK6 said:


> 63/47 pressures and air lift shocks made a huge difference car rides excellent now and even goes lower then st shocks that must have been my problem sitting on bumpstops all the time.


Sitting on the bump stops while driving will cause serious ride quality issues :laugh:

I'm glad you were able to sort it out.


----------



## Jetta_MK6 (Jan 18, 2012)

I kind of thought that too but didn't see why the car was going low in the rear. With the airlift it's about. 1.5" lower and way nicer ride unreal compared to before.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Glad to hear the shocks changed the ride quality, that's what I was hoping 

Did you get my PM?


----------



## Jetta_MK6 (Jan 18, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Glad to hear the shocks changed the ride quality, that's what I was hoping
> 
> Did you get my PM?


Yea it's great now. I called and left a message for Jeremy waiting for a call back I keep getting pm's but no call so I pm's my number.


----------

